# new lap top, here or there? help



## Alex71 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear all,

I'm moving to Thailand next year and need a new lap top. Obviously I thought; 'wait until I'm in BKK for a better deal' but a friend recently said that due to current economic probs here, weak £ etc, I might get a better or same as deal here in UK. I'm not convinced and still feel I'm likely to get a better deal in BKK but if anyone can help or advise, please do.......

Also- I want to take my UK bought Nintendo Wii but are there any micro chip issues with using my UK bought consol in BKK etc.

Finally (thanks frogblog) I intend to initially get a 12 mth multi entry visa via Hull in UK before I go. Are there any probs with this visa with the new immigration regs in thailand (acknowledged there shouldn't be otherwise why would consul grant one but just in case) and where does it leave me should I get work? 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Alex71 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm moving to Thailand next year and need a new lap top. Obviously I thought; 'wait until I'm in BKK for a better deal' but a friend recently said that due to current economic probs here, weak £ etc, I might get a better or same as deal here in UK. I'm not convinced and still feel I'm likely to get a better deal in BKK but if anyone can help or advise, please do.......
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,

Thailand isn't really the place for good deals on electronic, computer goods etc. Prices are a bit lower than the euro equivalent in France, but I reckon you can get the same kind of price in the UK at the moment. The only 'advantage' is that they will happily fill your PC with all manner of pirated software, with full versions of Acrobat, Photoshop, you name it.

Visas... once obtained, the multi-entry 12 month functions as before. But depending on what version you've obtained (for visiting friends, relatives, whatever) you can't work. Legally. Obviously some do teaching jobs who don't have the correct visa, but there's always a risk involved.


----------

